# World's shortest fairy tale...



## blacklab (Jul 24, 2009)

World's shortest fairy tale...

  Once upon a time, a guy asked a girl 'Will you marry me?'
  The girl said, 'NO!' And the guy lived happily ever after and rode
  motorcycles and went fishing and hunting and played golf a lot
  and drank beer and scotch and had tons of money in the bank and
  left the toilet seat up and farted whenever he wanted.  The End


----------



## westernhunter (Jul 24, 2009)

That's not a fairy tale......

TRUE STORY!!!


----------



## rivet (Jul 24, 2009)

OMG that is the best Joke true story whatever I have read! Thank you so much for making a rough day better at the end!


----------



## bbq engineer (Jul 24, 2009)

I read that to the beautiful and talented Mrs. Engineer...she was not impressed at my 9th grade sense of humor.

I, however, loved it!


----------



## meat hunter (Jul 24, 2009)

I just read that outloud to the wife. She nearly choked she was laughing so hard. 

Thats funny......


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 24, 2009)

So... So... True...


----------



## smokeamotive (Jul 24, 2009)

How did you know my life's story? LOL. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Well exept for the golf and scotch..... I'm a wiskey man myself


----------



## tacman (Jul 24, 2009)

How True....

but always rememeber......

Quote of the day: 

'Whatever you give a woman, she will make it greater. If you give her a baby, she'll give you a family. If you give her a house, she'll give you a home. If you give her groceries, she'll give you a meal. If you give her a smile, she'll give you her heart. She multiplies and enlarges what is given to her. So, if you give her any crap, be ready to receive a ton of s**t.'


----------



## trashcan (Jul 24, 2009)

Within the last four months I was denied entry to the US Army (mad respect to those land humpers nontheless!), had my day job hours cut from over fourty to under twenty, lost my car (and any *obligation to pay insurance on it*...) And my girlfriend of three years left me a week before the 4th of July.



Man. For the first time in a quarter century of existence *I FEEL ALIVE*!



This joke is like a parable. I think I'll start work on a novel based on being a bachelor with a talking smoker that gives advice and a parrot that pecks the eyes out of ex girlfriends relatives. I have the time. And the money to survive... despite the work issue. Imagine that...


----------



## gnubee (Jul 24, 2009)

I love it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	























:ton  gue:
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 We all love it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















:i  con_mrgreen:
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













:icon_b  iggrin:


----------



## blacklab (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks Peeps glad you got a laugh


----------



## bbq engineer (Jul 24, 2009)

I read that over the phone to my brother and sister-in-law, and they both loved it.  My sister-in-law said the last line should be this......


----------

